# Jigging/livebait outfit



## paulthetaffy (Jan 27, 2010)

I have that itch again. I need another outfit. This time I need (read: want and will use occasionally) a jigging outfit that I will also use for livebaiting to target the bigger winter kings.

My short list setup's are:

Okuma Salina II 5000 & Okuma Cedros 601M Speed Jig (~$320 delivered via ebay so no warranty)
Daiwa Saltist 4500h & Daiwa Monster Mesh PE 2-4 ($379 +delivery from Ray & Annes - think this is a GOOD deal, though haven't tried the rod yet)
or the Saltist 4500h combined with the Cedros from the US for about $340 (again no warranty as it's from the US)
or anything else that people suggest!

My budget is really $300-$350 (before adding braid) but I'll push to $400 for the right kit. I haven't decided on braid but it will be 30lb-40lb

I like the high speed retrieve on the saltist 4500h but I'm worried it might be a bit big/heavy. Nothing wrong with the shimano offerings I just find the daiwa reel's little bit sexier and I am a self-confessed tackle slut! I've owned (and sold) the salina II and while it's a solid and nice reel it does have a pretty low ratio and slow retrieve.

Thoughts/opinions/other suggestions?

Paul


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

There's a site sponsor called the downrigger shop, they're behind the new big fish comp. I was having a browse through their brochure a while back and they had some great deals, particularly on saltiga jigging rods. Might be worth a call.


----------



## sarod420 (Sep 25, 2009)

I have been using the moster mesh 20-40lb for the last 2 years it has been great, i have it matched with a daiwa capricorn 4500J, perfect setup for a jigging/ livie setup should be around your budget too.
Unless you are looking at doing many deep water jig trips the saltist will be fine, the hi speed will only work against you if you are lifting something really big from the deep.


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

I have the same Monster Mesh PE2-4 rod which has been great and matched to the 4500 Daiwa Oceano.

If RayAnnes still has the Capricorn on special for $149 I reckon you've got yourself a great combo there (as per Sarod).

Marty


----------



## paulthetaffy (Jan 27, 2010)

I went and had a play with the new monster mesh max rods this afternoon. must say I'm impressed and might save my pennies for one of those.
Wasn't so impressed with the saltist though and the tacklestore thought the same and have had quite a few returns apparently!

Ray&Annes don't have the capricorn anymore but I'll keep anb eye out for it


----------



## geeza (Oct 11, 2009)

What about the abu dreadnaught, i want one just for the name alone


----------



## KeyLargo1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Go the Daiwa- an Oceana is a good bet also. Agreed Geeza- I want a Dreadnaught - but what reel would go with it? Not the Abu Lusitania I pray Shimano Japan may have a Yamamoto Reel


----------



## bunsen (Jan 2, 2009)

Value for money - you cant beat the salina II. I have nothing bad to say about Okuma reels, but the Salina is a ripper. Drag is rated at around 13kg on the 5000, if you lock that up, you will either land the fish or be in the water out on the yak!
Also, Okuma warranty is unbeatable. Daiwa Saltist is a very nice reel too, but I have issues with Daiwa waranty and the amount of downtime without a reel should you need service. 
If you have a bit to spend on the rod, check out Jigging Master 3 kings special, total beast! They stock them at a shop in Beverly Hills ( Hurstville, not LA ).


----------



## bunsen (Jan 2, 2009)

BTW, the Salina II I am referring to is a high speed version - 6.2:1. I got mine for $250 from Gabes.


----------



## paulthetaffy (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi Bunsen,

I had a change of plan and funnily enough actually bought the Salina II 5000 but with the baitrunner. I've already had (and sold) the normal 5000 and was hugely impressed but had to sell it to pay for something else. The baitrunner version was released earlier this year and seems to fulfill all of my needs now. It's not that much heavier than the standard version but the addition of the baitrunner means I can use it for livebaiting more easily, especially on the troll so I don't have to worry about being tipped! It seems to be the perfect heavy all-rounder reel for yak fishing (at least at that price)! I think I paid $230 delivered for it from an aussie online store which means I get that amazing lifetime warranty. With the added complexity of the baitrunner gearing I wouldn't risk an unwarrantied ebay purchase. I'm going to be matching it to an Okuma Cedros 601M Speed Jig which I'll get from the US for $150 delivered. Mr X (Tom) has the same setup (with a standard Salina II 5000) and it's a great piece of kit for the money. Looks pretty bling too, and we all know how important that is 

Paul


----------

